# New Zealanders and Aussies-Tourist Attraction That's A Wood Shop?



## WhatInThe (Jan 19, 2022)

Question for New Zealanders, Aussies or world travelers. Going through photos of deceased relative from a 1980s vacation to the area. Got the usual including pics with Koalas but a there a few pictures of tourists in shorts, tee shirts and sandals in somekind of huge wood shop. I almost looks they are letting them use tools and work on stuff. 

 What am I looking at?


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 19, 2022)

Without seeing a photo I couldn’t hazard a guess.


----------

